# What do you hate washing?



## htc (Sep 6, 2005)

Are there certain kitchen gadgets that you avoid using because you hate washing them? I have several, I avoid. DH usually does the dishes, but there are ones that I know are TNT that he misses or puts in the machine and it doesn't come out as clean as it should.

Here's my list: grater (box, or the flat one), ginger mincer thing, whisk (just a pet peeve of mine),  blender or food processor. I tend to like to wash these blender/processor parts by hand, but that doesn't always happen

What's yours?


----------



## tancowgirl2000 (Sep 6, 2005)

food processor for sure, whisks(they arent fun), garlic mincer...is that along the same as your ginger one?, roasters, indoor grill, blender, deep fryer when it gets close to time to change oil,........

I guess I just shouldnt have kitchen appliances...lol


----------



## marmalady (Sep 6, 2005)

Bowls that have sticky dough in them - finally learned to wash w/cold water, so as not to make a paste of the flour!


----------



## pdswife (Sep 6, 2005)

Windows!  I know.. they are not kitchen gadgets.. but, I realllllly really dislike washing them.


----------



## middie (Sep 6, 2005)

everything in the kitchen !!!!!!


----------



## tancowgirl2000 (Sep 6, 2005)

cold water makes a difference?  And I like washing windows...dont ask


----------



## tancowgirl2000 (Sep 6, 2005)

oh um....notice how none of the guys have been here????


----------



## htc (Sep 6, 2005)

That's true huh Tan? I'm sure now that we've said that, they'll be rushing to pretend they hate washing something, or rather that they actually know where the dish soap is!.   j/k guys...


----------



## tancowgirl2000 (Sep 6, 2005)

ahhh tahts too to funny


----------



## licia (Sep 6, 2005)

or perhaps they were washing something and missed the thread entirely!!!!!!!!


----------



## tancowgirl2000 (Sep 6, 2005)

OMG!!!  wooooo


----------



## pdswife (Sep 6, 2005)

tancowgirl2000 said:
			
		

> cold water makes a difference?  And I like washing windows...dont ask



You are very welcome to come do mine.
Really, I'm more than willing to let ya wash
as many as you'd like.


----------



## kadesma (Sep 6, 2005)

I hate cleaning the garlic press, and trying to run a sponge down the grooves of my paninni grill drives me round the bend.. Another kitchen thing I avoid is unloading the dishwasher!  Especially the knive, forks and such...I really dislike re-washing the dishes after DH, who insists on hand washing, which is fine, but he doesn't run his hand over the plate surface to see if anything like cheese is left behind I bet you all know how hard some cheese is to dislodge HUH? I  think anything that cannot be submerged in water is a royal pain to wash. Let's put it this way so you know I do clean my house and kitchen, I do it, under PROTEST, but I do it  

  kadesma


----------



## licia (Sep 6, 2005)

I hate unloading the dw also.  Luckily, dh doesn't seem to mind that as much as some things.  He NEVER did any dishwashing of any kind, tho. He will load it also, but I usually have to check to see what he put that obstructs the flow of water to another area. Considering his mother never had any of her boys do ANY housework at all, I suppose he does quite well.  Probably because of a fit I had a few years ago. I had gone to my mothers for a few days and when I returned the kitchen sink and the dw was full of dirty dishes.  He was watching golf on tv.  I put my bags down, and when I saw the mess promptly told him I would be back in a while and there better not be any dirty dishes. He hadn't heard me do anything like that before. I've never had to worry about that again. I think anyone over 7 years old should be able to clean up behind themselves.


----------



## tancowgirl2000 (Sep 6, 2005)

pdswife said:
			
		

> You are very welcome to come do mine.
> Really, I'm more than willing to let ya wash
> as many as you'd like.


 
I would LOVE to help you out but well....i got lots of my own!!! 

licia......over seven or just seven....hmmmm.....I do agree though, but you know most men are stuck being 6....


----------



## AllenOK (Sep 6, 2005)

Well, I used to hate doing any dishes.  So much so, that when I was single, yes, I would have a sink full of dirty dishes for days, until I got around to cleaning them.

I really, really, love automatic dishwashers.  Sadly, I don't have one here at my home.  Just to install one, I would have to do a major kitchen renovation, as this kitchen isn't designed for one.

However, since we moved in, I've been doing the dishes, every day (with a few exceptions when I have to work really long hours).  I don't mind, now.  I've got a deep fryer (I just cleaned it tonight, in fact), an electric griddle, several cast iron skillets, a crock pot, immersion blender, food processor, and a filthy blender out in my garage.  The only reason the blender isn't sparkling clean and in my kitchen is that I just haven't gotten it done yet, with everything else that's going on (moving MIL's stuff into my home).  I'll get it clean here soon, as I wouldn't mind having a daiquiri every now and then.

Now, cleaning work equipment is another thing.  I don't really mind cleaning any of the stuff at work, either, be it the Robocoup, buffalo chopper, tilt skillet, meat slicer (very dangerous piece there), etc.  Commercial deep-fryers, on the other hand, I'm not to fond of.  I use to loathe them.  But, I've mellowed in the past few years, and will clean them, but I still don't like it.


----------



## kadesma (Sep 6, 2005)

licia said:
			
		

> I hate unloading the dw also. Luckily, dh doesn't seem to mind that as much as some things. He NEVER did any dishwashing of any kind, tho. He will load it also, but I usually have to check to see what he put that obstructs the flow of water to another area. Considering his mother never had any of her boys do ANY housework at all, I suppose he does quite well. Probably because of a fit I had a few years ago. I had gone to my mothers for a few days and when I returned the kitchen sink and the dw was full of dirty dishes. He was watching golf on tv. I put my bags down, and when I saw the mess promptly told him I would be back in a while and there better not be any dirty dishes. He hadn't heard me do anything like that before. I've never had to worry about that again. I think anyone over 7 years old should be able to clean up behind themselves.


You have one of those too? Same here, good guy wouldn't trade him for the world, but mommy spoiled him and his twin brothers something awful...It took me many moons to convince him that the clothes go in the happer you pull out of the wall, not on the floor in front of it..This I did by just leaving them there til Oh my goodness, I don't have any clean under shorts!!! NO kidding, there's the hamper, put em in, I take em out!!!!
kadesma
He is a real trooper now, even knows how the washing machine works and the dryer too


----------



## licia (Sep 6, 2005)

Wouldn't it have been nice if we had caught on a little earlier? I really didn't seem to understand that I didn't have to take care of everyone.  Perhaps I'm a little thickheaded in some things.


----------



## PA Baker (Sep 6, 2005)

Tanis, if you ever want more windows to wash, you have an open invitation to my house!  Like pds, I know they're not kitchen gadgets, but it's the first thing that came into my head--I hate washing them.  

PDS,  the Windex outdoor washing fluid you attach to your garden hose works really well.  Now I just have to find an easier way to do the insides!


----------



## tancowgirl2000 (Sep 6, 2005)

First thing that came to my mind when I read the title was laundry...man do I hate doing laundry!!!  And it sure seems like Im gonna have a very sore arm now aint I?


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 6, 2005)

How'd I miss this thread? I guess I was busy cleaning up after cooking dinner.  

I hate washing my V-Slicer. I usually cut myself washing it.  I also hate cleaning the coffemaker and the toaster.

But worst of all, the stove and hood.


----------



## tancowgirl2000 (Sep 6, 2005)

know what works the best on the stove and hood......palmolive dish soap.......


----------



## kadesma (Sep 6, 2005)

licia said:
			
		

> Wouldn't it have been nice if we had caught on a little earlier? I really didn't seem to understand that I didn't have to take care of everyone. Perhaps I'm a little thickheaded in some things.


No not thick headed, you're probably like me, taught to do "woman's work" Then all of a sudden 4 kids later I realized, hey wait a minute, who wrote these rules??? A woman???Don't think so...MY two boys, both know how to cook, and where  dirty clothes go, and that changing a diaper or feeding the baby isn't just my JOB!!!  Once they got over the shock, they are both darn good hubbies and uncles  My daughters, just seemed to KNOW from about 2, my job your job our shared jobs   Ahhhh
And they say womans work is never done 
kadesma


----------



## mish (Sep 6, 2005)

*Turkey Baster*

TURKEY BASTER!!!!!!

Why of why can't I get that thing clean! (Um, one reason is probably because I used it once to fill up my spice jars.  Seemed like a good idea at the time, after a few glasses of wine  ) The cinnamin never did wash out.  I'll think of it as a gadget I use once a year for the big bird, then give it to my friends for their next Kareokee (sp) party. Or - use once - throw away.

The other would be my big broiler/roaster. Again, after making the big bird, can't get the tin foil & all the other stuff soaked off for days.


----------



## bluespanishsky (Sep 7, 2005)

kadesma said:
			
		

> Another kitchen thing I avoid is unloading the dishwasher!  Especially the knive, forks and such...I really dislike re-washing the dishes after DH, who insists on hand washing, which is fine, but he doesn't run his hand over the plate surface to see if anything like cheese is left behind I bet you all know how hard some cheese is to dislodge HUH?
> 
> kadesma



oh I completely understand kadesma.  I HATE unloading the dishwasher!  I don't know why, it's not difficult...i just don't like doing it.  I don't have a DH, but I have a boyfriend I live with...(can I call him DB?) who does the same thing! he either leaves the dishes in the sink, or handwashes them, but they aren't REALLY clean and I have to rewash them.  then he gets offended and teases me that his cleaning isn't good enough.  or if he does put them in the dishwasher they are all crooked or just tossed in and then you can't fit as much in the dishwasher. I won't bring that up since I'm just happy they actually make it in the dishwasher, so I just move them around a bit.

licia- i LOVE what you did when you came home to a sink full of dirty dishes after being gone! nothing bugs me more then going to visit my parents for a few days and returning to a messy kitchen/apartment (espeically when I clean it before hand).  That happened to me once too, but thankfully things have changed and the dishes are usualy clean and put away!

i do not understand why it is so difficult to put something in the dishwasher after eating? to me it is much harder to let the dishes sit, and then clean them after all the food has settled.

Anyway the things I hate cleaning are the food processer, graters, knives, my huge wood cutting board, and any huge pot for soups or pasta.  The water just seems to get all over me and my floor.


----------



## bluespanishsky (Sep 7, 2005)

middie said:
			
		

> everything in the kitchen !!!!!!



haha I'm with middie on this one!


----------



## SierraCook (Sep 7, 2005)

*Pots and pans. Basically, any large items. They are awkward in the sink. Take up too much room in the dish drainer. I would rather was a zillion bowls than several pots and pans.*


----------



## licia (Sep 7, 2005)

My sister gave me something that really helps with washing things in the sink.  A little brush that holds dishwashing liquid. I use it on frying pans, things I consider too large to go in the dw, or just bulky things.  I've even used it to clean the sink if I had something greasy or dirty.  I think they came from Walmart or Big Lots. She brought me several and I have given some of them away. I almost never have to wash anything in dishwater anymore. It is so much easier to wash the big things as soon as I've used them and put them away. I don't have to run the dw as often either and my pots don't get the discoloration from the dw.


----------



## GB (Sep 7, 2005)

I can't stand washing dishes. When I was single at my last apt before my wife and I moved in together, I had a sink full of dirty dishes. When I moved I just threw them out instead of washing them  

I am much better now, especially since we have a dishwasher  

Now there are really only two things I hate cleaning, the food processor and my fat mop. The FP is a pain, but at least it can go in the dishwasher. It takes up so much space in there though. The fat mop can go in the dishwasher too, but it never seems to get clean no matter what I do.


----------



## licia (Sep 7, 2005)

GB, have you ever considered using a bunch of herbs instead?


----------



## GB (Sep 7, 2005)

No I have never heard of that. That is a very interesting idea. What kind of herbs work best? Does it work as well as the nylon at attracting the fat?


----------



## In the Kitchen (Sep 7, 2005)

*Resent*

I resent having to clean my oven.  Does anyone have easy way of doing it?  I have read many Heloise, Helpful Kitchen Tips, etc. all of them do not help in the overwhelming feeling of getting started and doing it.  How many times year do you clean yours?  It seems I wind up with more of the cleaning solution on me than the oven.  I do wish I could throw it all in the sink and really scour.  I don't know what I would do without it but cleaning it bothers me.  Just like a child, I don't want to do it.  I was advised to get self cleaning.  Since I wanted 36" stove w/gas didn't come with self cleaning.  Only make 30" stoves now.  Just wonder why they are making stoves smaller now. Guess everyone likes to go out and eat. I know I would.


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 7, 2005)

*Fat Mop?*

GB:

I've never used a fat mop.  I think I get the concept but how much fat does it hold and how do yo unload it so you can reload it?


----------



## GB (Sep 7, 2005)

It holds quite a lot of fat actually. It is great for light to medium de-fatting jobs. I have used it for heavier jobs where I did need to unload it, but it is not ideal for that obviously. As a tool I love it, but just can't stand cleaning it.


----------



## Alix (Sep 7, 2005)

Mine is my pasta maker. What a picky job it is to clean.


----------



## tweedee (Sep 7, 2005)

Amen on everything in the kitchen middie but I think my worst enemy in the kitchen would have to be one of those indoor grills. They are a pain in the *** to clean.


----------



## Dove (Sep 8, 2005)

I wish I was back in Korea and had my house girl...she only cam 3 days a week @ $0.40 per day...of course that was back in "63-64" 

The only thing she did wrong was starch DH's Chief's uniform..he had them made in Japan and they were white shark skin lined with slipper satin to the knees. He said they were hard to keep up, kept sliding down. At inspection one morning the skipper checked him out, looked at all his ribbons and medels (some were earned in the Marine corps when he was with them.) Then he said "Chief, you look good but the Chief can't look better than his Commanding Officer. It wasn't long before he was wearing silk sharkskin whites.  They are usually made of cotton.


----------



## mish (Sep 8, 2005)

Dove said:
			
		

> I wish I was back in Korea and had my house girl...she only cam 3 days a week @ $0.40 per day...of course that was back in "63-64"
> 
> The only thing she did wrong was starch DH's Chief's uniform...


 
Marge, could have been worse. At $0.40 per day (these days), lucky if your shorts aren't starched.  

Remember verticle blinds? I would clean them one by one. My dearest (now departed) best friend, always had a solution. She threw hers in the jacuzzi!  I miss her.


----------



## ch3f (Sep 8, 2005)

my 2 biggest dislike to clean are:
my peeler, especially after peeling salsify 
and my tong, how the grim gets in the handle


----------



## funny (Sep 8, 2005)

*washing up*

I hate weashing up to. Last night i cooked toad in the hole with potatoes, vegs and gravy. My men will eat it but wont do the washing up  so that there for me to do.


----------



## wasabi (Sep 8, 2005)

Toad in the hole?


----------



## funny (Sep 8, 2005)

*toad in the hole*

Toad in the hole?
its sausages inside batter. 

The ingregients are 
1lb 448g Sausages
2oz 56g Fat
4oz plain flour
pinch of salt
1 egg
1 half pt of milk or water
method
Place sausages and fat in a suitable dish cook for 15- 20 mintutes
Sieve flour and salt into a bowl and graually stir in egg and milk. 
Beat until smooth and air bubbles rise

when sausages are cooked pour the batter over them and return to the oven
cook until goldren brown and crispy.

my men love it. 
above is the recpie so try it.


----------



## wasabi (Sep 8, 2005)

Sounds delish. I think I'll try it. Thanks


----------



## funny (Sep 8, 2005)

Iam glad i can help. Tell me what they all think.


----------



## licia (Sep 8, 2005)

I don't use anything that requires washing to remove fat. I sometimes use ice cubes inside white paper towels. That does a good job and just toss away.

I misunderstood what you meant by a fat mop at first. I use some herbs tied together to mop the fat or sauce ON what I'm cooking. Never tried it to remove the fat.


----------



## tweedee (Sep 10, 2005)

I'f it's made from pig, then why is it called "toad in the hole"?


----------



## Paolita (Sep 11, 2005)

There are a few things I dislike washing but that doesn't bother me so much as drying the stuff... We don't have a washing machine and sometimes when we have guests over there are loads of plates and glasses, and wine glasses... So I do all of the washing and Adrien does the drying... Thenk god he prefers to do the drying instead of the washing! Perhaps that is one of the reasons I am marrying him, lol.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Sep 11, 2005)

Graters and large pots & pans.....especially if theres food stuck on them.


----------



## Bangbang (Sep 11, 2005)

Everything.


----------



## hvacwife (Sep 11, 2005)

*Just dishes in general*.


----------



## amber (Sep 11, 2005)

Anything that cannot go in the dish washer, especially tupperware containers!


----------



## mish (Sep 11, 2005)

Bangbang said:
			
		

> Everything.


----------



## Claire (Sep 12, 2005)

When we moved in together, 25 or so years ago, we had certain agreements.  #1 was that the cook doesn't wash dishes.  When we started out, we pretty much shared cooking duties.  Over the years, hubby has more or less taken up washing (an me cooking), and he doesn't seem to mind any equipment I use.  I agree -- graters are right up there.  Especially when it is cheese, toss it in hot water asap, and hubby appreciates that I do that.  I tend to wash my mandolin myself simply because it really needs to be washed immediately or it is a finger-threatening-disaster.  But Hubby doesn't seem to mind anything I toss his way.  We don't own a dishwasher, so big parties we do share the duties (both cooking and washing up).  I have very unsteady hands, so I put the crystal on the sideboard until the next day, then when hubby wakes up I make up a sink of clean hot soapy water and let him do the honors (I'd break more than it would be worth)(and we don't try to clean them after a big dinner party at night -- i.e., after all that wine has gone down the throat).


----------



## urmaniac13 (Sep 12, 2005)

One wish that among the top of my wish lists had I ever encounter Genie is, to have a little sidekick whenever I cook something and he would wash and clean everything after me, from a spoon, the blender, sticky skillet to the floor!!  Darn it where are you Genie!!


----------



## Paolita (Sep 12, 2005)

licia said:
			
		

> My sister gave me something that really helps with washing things in the sink. A little brush that holds dishwashing liquid. I use it on frying pans, things I consider too large to go in the dw, or just bulky things. I've even used it to clean the sink if I had something greasy or dirty. I think they came from Walmart or Big Lots. She brought me several and I have given some of them away. I almost never have to wash anything in dishwater anymore. It is so much easier to wash the big things as soon as I've used them and put them away. I don't have to run the dw as often either and my pots don't get the discoloration from the dw.


 
My mother got me that little brush and I love it. It has an easy grip, too. I am travelling to the States next month and I am thinking of getting a couple more for other things like the bathroom sink or window sills. I was washing the bathroom this morning and I figured THAT is the thing I hate the most clenaing! worst thatn anny pot or pan or hood(I did it yesterday and it is pretty annoying!)

Cheers,

Paolita


----------

